# want my reglan back



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

ive been on reglan 8 years - for gerd and ibs-c. I could eat anything anytime I wanted and never know I have gerd. now that the gastro freaked out over possible side effects she wanted me to come off- so I did and now Im mierable. this nexium is giving me a headache. does that go away? anyone taking reglan? dont ya think if I were to get the side effects I would have by now????


----------



## 19331 (Jul 21, 2006)

I am on Reglan but for gastroparesis. I hate it but if you have had no problems for 8 years, I wonder why your MD took you off it. What did she put you on for the ibs-c? I hear Zelnorm is similar to reglan, thats my next drug if the reglan doesn't work. Good luck.Kate


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

How does Reglan work in the system?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

reglan causes the stomache to empty quicker- i took it for the ibs-c and the gerd- I have found a drug, domperidone that is not fda approved in USA but you can get in Canada that is used for the same things as reglan with fewer and less severe side effects. im asking them about that and hey they dont have to give me permissiion- all I need is a credit card!!! these ppi's are not helping the chest pain, lump in my throat and ive developed headaches since on them.


----------

